# Custom Jigs - What Material to Use?



## Acid Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi guys,
We have gotten to the point in our business where we need to use a simple flat Jig in order to speed up the sublimation process. There are no currently available jigs that fit our product because we have it manufactured specifically for us. 
Do any of you have experience with creating your own jigs? We are trying to figure out what material is best to use. What are other standard jigs made from? Is there a company out there who can do this for us or should we just look locally?

Thanks so much!

AG


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe Johnson Plastic can make custom jigs.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi AG,

As Mark says, we can make custom jigs. Please give me a call if you would like to discuss further.


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure what the fiber coated plastic material that Vapor uses for their sock jig, but that has always worked well for us.

Does anyone know what that jig material is?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

It is phenolic.


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Kevin for your quick reply. Does Johnson Plastics supply this material to spec, the same as the subli-sock jig that I have?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We are bringing in the material for us to make jigs, and we will be able to sell the raw material as well to make jigs yourself.


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

Great thank you!


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

what is the thickness of this phenolic material? it comes in different thicknesses? it does support 400*F well? and lastly it can be cut with a laser?

Thank you.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

It does come in different thicknesses, it supports 400 degrees very well. It can not be cut with a laser. It needs to be fabricated with a router/cnc.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

What are the thicknesses you will carry?, do you have minimums on quantity and sizes? I don't have a router so I may neeed you to make some for me.

Thank you.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We are picking a thickness which is the same as the Vapor Sock jigs, and we are still sorting out the details. We will have them fabricated for jigs for products we sell such as the pocker chips, so we may have custom jig fabrication services offered.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

We use .040 aluminum for all of our jigs. Very thin but rigid. Also transfers heat well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jflores0002 (Jun 8, 2015)

Go to your local goodwill or salvation army store. Look for biggest hardcover book they have. Use the hardcover. It's extremely rigid and durable. Cut your jig using extreme caution and patience. Beats paying $20 for set


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

@jpkevin Any updates? I was trying to look for the raw material sheets of phenolic but don't see them. Not looking for polymer coated phenolic. Just the raw material; same thickness of course.


----------



## jflores0002 (Jun 8, 2015)

You can buy the phenolic plastic on amazon. 24 x 24 .090 for around $25-30.


----------



## plthompson12 (Jul 18, 2015)

DPendable said:


> We use .040 aluminum for all of our jigs. Very thin but rigid. Also transfers heat well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Where can I purchase the .040" aluminum?


----------

